# CHEAPEST PLACE TO BUY



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

a local fabric shop sells it for $27 a yard!!!!!!!!!


i can get crushed velvet cheaper than that :uh:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

here you go


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

thanks man i appreciate it.......


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

I was looking for this as well


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I got a bunch of white marine vinyl from JoAnn's fabric (outside of chicago) for $7.99 a yard. Last time i went though it was on sale for $6.99 a yard. Not bad if you ask me. I'm loooking for about 18 yards of white, black, and orange if anyone knows somewhere cheaper than $8 a yard....let me know


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

DAMN bro $8 a yard is cheap...........


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 13 2005, 09:08 AM~3609869
> *DAMN bro $8 a yard is cheap...........
> *



LoL, and i been trying to find it for less. I guess i should just pick up the 18 yards then. :biggrin: I don't know if the chain of stores is just in the chicago area though. I can get a phone # if anyone's interested since i'm gonna grab this vinyl tomorrow.


----------



## unkuthz (Dec 8, 2003)

i bought a whole roll for 4.70 a yard. had it marked at 4.95, caught a break for buying the roll.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unkuthz_@Aug 15 2005, 03:21 AM~3625053
> *i bought a whole roll for 4.70 a yard. had it marked at 4.95, caught a break for buying the roll.
> *



That's tight. I could do all my seats and panels for under $100 with piping on the seats and everything. :biggrin: :biggrin: Where'd you get it at?


----------



## unkuthz (Dec 8, 2003)

its called the yard store in wichita. i should be getting my back seat tommorow ill see if i can get some good pics and put them on here or my site.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unkuthz_@Aug 20 2005, 07:16 PM~3662140
> *its called the yard store in wichita. i should be getting my back seat tommorow ill see if i can get some good pics and put them on here or my site.
> *




oh damn.........phone number?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 12 2005, 10:06 PM~3607467
> *I got a bunch of white marine vinyl from JoAnn's fabric (outside of chicago) for $7.99 a yard.  Last time i went though it was on sale for $6.99 a yard.  Not bad if you ask me.  I'm loooking for about 18 yards of white, black, and orange if anyone knows somewhere cheaper than $8 a yard....let me know
> *


yea boi, i just bought some tan n brown vinyl from JoAnns's Fabric. Its cheap $6.99 a yard, hey about how much yards do u need to do interior of a g-body?any1?


----------



## Looney_Tuner (Jan 3, 2005)

that yahoo store is where i get all my stuff.  their vinyl holds up well and it isn't that cheap thin crap


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 10 2005, 11:06 PM~3589243
> *a local fabric shop sells it for $27 a yard!!!!!!!!!
> i can get crushed velvet cheaper than that :uh:
> *


Why would anyone still put white vinyl interiors ?????it's 2005 not 1985 !!!!!!!!


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Oct 13 2005, 08:45 PM~3995917
> *Why would anyone still put white vinyl  interiors ?????it's 2005 not 1985 !!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Oct 13 2005, 05:45 PM~3995917
> *Why would anyone still put white vinyl  interiors ?????it's 2005 not 1985 !!!!!!!!
> *


Uhh cuz it looks clean. :uh:


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

if anyone wants it i got a whole bunch of white vynil for $5 a yard plus shipping from 72173


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Oct 14 2005, 01:45 AM~3995917
> *Why would anyone still put white vinyl  interiors ?????it's 2005 not 1985 !!!!!!!!
> *





oh yeah i forgot let me get on the phone and start ordering some gucci :uh: 






so what do you think we should put in our ride then????


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 15 2005, 11:13 AM~4005371
> *oh yeah i forgot let me get on the phone and start ordering some gucci  :uh:
> so what do you think we should put in our ride then????
> *



maybe you should look at his car first, then you might get some good ideas.


----------



## blackflag (Jul 14, 2005)

Are you colorblind or just plain retarded? White tuck n' roll is one of the cleanest styles around. Granted its not pink and purple rainbow (maybe you think thats cool?)


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackflag_@Oct 22 2005, 12:28 PM~4050813
> *Are you colorblind or just plain retarded? White tuck n' roll is one of the cleanest styles around. Granted its not pink and purple rainbow (maybe you think thats cool?)
> *



Sounds like someone let the morons loose tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 15 2005, 04:00 PM~4007181
> *maybe you should look at his car first, then you might get some good ideas.
> *


PANTY RAID is a tight ass whip.... ME PERSONALLY i dont dig the interior...its CLEAN ASS FUCK INSIDE AND OUT.....but thats not my style....OH YEAH AND WHITE INSIDE .......NOT A FAN OF THAT EITHER>..lol.....i guess its cuz im a black, blue or grey person...lol


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 13 2005, 10:54 PM~3997749
> *Uhh cuz it looks clean.  :uh:
> *


some times it's hard to lead the blind! Just trying to help the sport progress,not trying to ofend but if i do it must be you ofending the sport.


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackflag_@Oct 22 2005, 09:28 AM~4050813
> *Are you colorblind or just plain retarded? White tuck n' roll is one of the cleanest styles around. Granted its not pink and purple rainbow (maybe you think thats cool?)
> *


not color blind or related but white interiors are for when you run out of ideas or money now thats retarded!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Oct 25 2005, 11:35 PM~4072775
> *not color blind or related but white interiors are for when you run out of ideas or money now thats retarded!!!!
> *


Yeah thats it. :uh: ran out of cash and had to "settle " for a white interior. Guess i couldn't "afford" the rainbow interior or rainbow stickers for my rides to put in the windows and such since thats not my preferrered lifestyle. Granted your car is very clean looking and colorfull, it's just not everyones style. Good luck with whatever your trying to accomplish by calling fellow car enthusiasts/lowriders retarded(not that you are though, even though its been suggested that you ARE colorblind  )


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ohhh and if anyone needs some white, black, etc vinyl or headliner material....hit me up on the PM...i can get it to ya for my discounted cost plus shipping(or just pick up locally). Just as an example, vinyl should be about $9 a yard(possibly less depending how much is ordered).

Even if your into that rainbow crap, i can get that too, if you're sure you want to do that to your car. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i might have to get a hold of you bro....i would like to get some white vinyl..........


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

well what pantyraid said is tru but you can only have white vynal if you have a white car but other then that it looks tackey last time i checked the interior of your car matches hte paint on it


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

alright i'll take that as your opinion........we could post some really sweet rides up that do not match the paint but have white interior.....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Can still get white, black,....vinyl for $8 a yard plus shipping. . Can also get velvet(have to check on price though). Anything someone wants has to be paid for by the 21st(then i no longer have a hookup. Yards are linear which means 1 yard is 54" by 36" and 2 yards is 54" by 72".

Just an example...i sold 5 yards of white vinyl to a guy in florida for $47 shipped.


----------

